# UK MK4 R32



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

Hiya,
I have had the car now for 4 years, and done a hell of a lot to it. I have recently bought the Rayvern kit (firestone bags) here in the uk and just installed it onto my car. Here are a few pics:
























and a few at the big uk vw show:
































































hope you like
andrew


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thats a good looking R!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

so sick!
4dr .:R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: UK MK4 R32 (pommeinzennor)*

best R iv ever seen!


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: UK MK4 R32 (jettalvr41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettalvr41* »_best R iv ever seen!

dont you dare. Cough*MOACUR*Cough


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: UK MK4 R32 (pommeinzennor)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: UK MK4 R32 (pommeinzennor)*

damn, i love dumped R's.
being a 4 door and RHD makes it that much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01jtivr6playa (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: UK MK4 R32 (v2.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

WOW, looks great. Almost makes me want R bumpers but my lump is a TDI and only 2wd


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Not being a ****er but it would look so much better if you could get the front down more


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

Hiya cheers for the kind comments.
The front could go down a bit more when it was at the show on the grass, but unfotunatley it was a little lumpy and the skid plate was actually resting on it and keeping the front up


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

Only thing I would change(if I HAD to) shave the door rub strips.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (pommeinzennor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pommeinzennor* »_ One of only 8 5-door and 44 Tornado Red R32s in total in the UK 

This is true?


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

Yep thats true we only got 44 Tornado reds here in the uk, as it was only a option in the last 6 months of the production of the car.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yum.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

dam.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (pommeinzennor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pommeinzennor* »_Yep thats true we only got 44 Tornado reds here in the uk, as it was only a option in the last 6 months of the production of the car.

That's all kinds of badass! Wish we got a 4dr .:R


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

holy ****, a 4 dr tr R... I'm in love!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: UK MK4 R32 (pommeinzennor)*

do you have any pictures of the suspension components? I've always been curious as to what the rayvern kits look like.


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

cheersw for the kind comments guys. I dont have any pics on this computer but ill try and get some off my broken dell when it gets fixed hopefully.
But here are some more shots i have found:


----------



## dubverein789 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (pommeinzennor)*

sooo hot. youve done it up right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: UK MK4 R32 (pommeinzennor)*

Sofa-King delicious!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_Not being a ****er but it would look so much better if you could get the front down more

thinking the same thing.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: UK MK4 R32 (pommeinzennor)*

i can tell ur gf is not liking it so much ...she looks bored in the pic


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (dubverein789)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubverein789* »_sooo hot. youve done it up right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cheers its always nice to hear other people appreciate your hard work









_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Sofa-King delicious!









cheers









_Quote, originally posted by *dubverein789* »_sooo hot. youve done it up right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah she could go lower at the front but i have a bit of a problem with the size of calipers, wheels, tyres and arch but have a few plans for the winter to sort it out









_Quote, originally posted by *dubverein789* »_sooo hot. youve done it up right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah she doesnt get my car obsession lol


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

A few more pics i have found :


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

Okay here are a few pics from the awesome gti open day on sunday:
















































































hope you like


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (pommeinzennor)*

God, I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this .:R!


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_God, I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this .:R!

cheers man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Someone put this in the stance thread! This R owns its stance hard. I really like it.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

4 door R32 that is right hand drive, bagged and boosted.. 
wow, just wow.


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*

Okay sorry about the delays with the updates but i have had a pretty busy life last few months with moving house, job and starting up my own business.
Anyway i have got a new set of wheels and the adapters i have had made have just turned up so this pic was taken with a dirty car (just had tot get the wheels on to see what it looks like).


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pommeinzennor)*

4 door , right hand drive, bags, euro bumper and headlights. 
best R ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pommeinzennor)*

One clean R , always loved it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S3CNE (Mar 22, 2010)

Very Nice. Ive got a bagged R32 in the Uk also so i guess that makes 2 of us..
mine - 










_Modified by S3CNE at 10:19 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

Cheers guys thanks of rhte kind comments.
Darren, your car is very nice and always liked it since you forst got it. Really like what you have done to it now. What kit air ride kit you got on it?


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (pommeinzennor)*

Right here is a little update, car has had some bodywork done as well as new wheels:
































laying frame:


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (pommeinzennor)*

looks really good man, i love the new wheels! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pommeinzennor)*

love those wheels!


----------



## hMd (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (derryo)*

dammmn pomme... you've KILLED it!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_God, I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this .:R!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (skateman190)*

Boing!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

you arent laying frame yet......and i think it would look better if you didnt completely air out the rear. it would look alot better if you kept the height level or the rear a tad higher. it looks bad when the rear is tucking and the front isnt even to the rim.


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

cheers for hte kind comments guys.
radionet - oh sorry i thought as the undertray was on the ground, ie holding the car up then that is laying frame. Yeah i do see what you are saying and i have a plan to tuck the fronts up a little bit more.


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

wow sorry really havent updated this, but anyway here are some pics from today



























































































and then back home after a 400 mile round trip:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice! I like the gold on red :beer::beer:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Sex :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

